# Audi Style Projectors on 2011 Cruze



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I got excited, and forgot pics... BUT THESE ARE AMAZING!
Since I had the bumper off anyway, I went ahead and switched my Injen to SRI form...


2011 Chevy Cruze Audi style projector headlamps part 1 - YouTube

2011 Chevy Cruze Audi style projector headlamps part 2 - YouTube


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, those look awesome. Is the only way to go from CAI to SRI is by taking the bumper off?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

You can also go through the pax side wheel well, but it sucks having the limited space.


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Boats, you may want to re data log the car and send it to Trifecta, the difference in cai and sri is notable in tuning on some cars.
Later,
Steve


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Where did you get plug n play lights from?

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The former cruzetalker FieroItaliano sold them to me, lol. And Steve, Vince said I should be good on the intake change as well as the exhaust when I get that done in the spring. I'm only gonna need a re-tune after the ZZP stuff.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Running HIDs in the halogen projectors? Those are quite pricey on ebay 6000K HID 11-12 Chevy Cruze Dual Halo Angel Eye Projector LED Black Headlights | eBay They look pretty good on your car because of the black. Well thanks to your video I know how to get the bumper off now... lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

No HID yet, just silverstars, but they're nice and bright, plus they have a GREAT cutoff in these housings!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

thats good. Do you have some shots of the cutoffs or night shots?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Those are fuc*ing sexy!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> thats good. Do you have some shots of the cutoffs or night shots?


Not yet, gonna do another vid tonight of the DRLs and lows/highs/blinkers and I'll throw in the cutoff then.



shawn672 said:


> Those are fuc*ing sexy!



Haha! Thanks, Shawn. I think the granite black really sets them off.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Man, those are nice!! When I first saw these headlights months ago, I didn't care for the led strip in them. But now it's starting to grow on me and I'm liking it more and more. Gah, I wish I had the money for these...very nice!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

2011 Chevy Cruze Audi style projectors - YouTube


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Oh, yeah, and... lol


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks good mang, the cutoff is surprisingly clean. Rotation looks to be off on the passenger side overall not bad. These are halogen projectors right?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Yup, halogen silverstars, no ballasts, just standard power.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I meant the is the projector designed for halogens, with a reflector bowl inside the projector.
Or if it is actually an HID projector... The bulb an H1 for lows?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> I meant the is the projector designed for halogens, with a reflector bowl inside the projector.
> Or if it is actually an HID projector... The bulb an H1 for lows?


The high beams are H1s with a reflector, no projection and the low beams are H7s with projection, but I don't know if there is a reflector behind the fisheye looking section...


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

That's how most projectors used to be before HID projectors came along. Either way that cutoff is great and the headlights do look really good :goodjob:


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

So when you have it on auto lights the DRL lights up just the LED or does the low beam come on too? Like now the DRL is the low beams only. Just wondering because if you had HID in there then they wouldn't fire up on DRL which would be sweet.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> So when you have it on auto lights the DRL lights up just the LED or does the low beam come on too? Like now the DRL is the low beams only. Just wondering because if you had HID in there then they wouldn't fire up on DRL which would be sweet.


Right now, in 'Auto' the low beams/LEDs/halos/parking lights come on. The LEDs/halos are tied into the parking light circuit, so if that's all you want on, just switch the lights to parking lights. Otherwise, normal DRLs during daylight are just LEDs/halos. Once it starts getting dark, then your lows come on. And they look REALLY nice driving at dusk with the lows and LEDs/halos on.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome thanks, I was wondering if there was a separate wire for DRL in there if it was some how splitting that part off and only powering the LEDs. Makes sense it is the same. Those lights look sweet though. Wonder if that would void any warranty changing out the headlights. I know there isn't much of a warranty on the lights anyway lol.


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow hopefully a vendor can step up and offer some projectors like these. Those vids had me rooling_anim: 

Edit: For those interested, the lights can be found here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-2012-C...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item2c5ea6d1ed


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> Awesome thanks, I was wondering if there was a separate wire for DRL in there if it was some how splitting that part off and only powering the LEDs. Makes sense it is the same. Those lights look sweet though. Wonder if that would void any warranty changing out the headlights. I know there isn't much of a warranty on the lights anyway lol.


You said it^ not much of a warranty there anyway...


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

What do I need to do to get that turbo sound when you rev up the motor? Nice looking headlights though. Another mod to add to my list!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

bh04 said:


> What do I need to do to get that turbo sound when you rev up the motor? Nice looking headlights though. Another mod to add to my list!


Haha, it's just an intake. When you replace the stock intake assembly with a nice tube whether it's cold air intake or short ram, you will be opening up all the restrictions and baffles in the system and therefore can hear the turbo better. I have an Injen, but the preferred choices are K&N and ZZP brands of short ram intake.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Also, make sure your Cruze isn't an LS trim level. Hahaha!


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Also, make sure your Cruze isn't an LS trim level. Hahaha!



2011 1LT non RS


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

bh04 said:


> 2011 1LT non RS


Good to go, I recommend talking to Steve at Insane Speed Motorsports, he's a vendor on here. He'll hook you up!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Those look real nice with the silver stars. On a black car those look real nice they probably wouldnt look as nice on my silver car. My retrofit will be all chrome if I can decide on a shroud


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> Those look real nice with the silver stars. On a black car those look real nice they probably wouldnt look as nice on my silver car. My retrofit will be all chrome if I can decide on a shroud


These also come in a chrome housing and if you're up to it, you could always crack em open and paint the housing...


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> Those look real nice with the silver stars. On a black car those look real nice they probably wouldnt look as nice on my silver car. My retrofit will be all chrome if I can decide on a shroud


TRS has so many options now! I was browsing earlier and I'm not sure I want the E46R Extendeds anymore lol


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

boats4life said:


> These also come in a chrome housing and if you're up to it, you could always crack em open and paint the housing...


I already ordered a set of projectors. They weren't cheap but they should look nice once i get them installed. 

as for shroud yeah there are a lot of options. I'm leaning toward the gatling v2.0. Something like that to kind of stand out a bit.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish I could it these online and knowing they are simple plug and play kits. Best bet for me is just to wait  sad........


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Even if its been said before, love the look of those on a granite cruze. Megusta.jpg


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Even if its been said before, love the look of those on a granite cruze. Megusta.jpg


Pic insert fail, but thanks! Lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I didn't mean to post a picture, i mean literrally megusta.jpg  you get the picture? (no pun)


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

Surprisingly nice cutoff on those headlights. Thanks for posting some great videos man. That will certainly add some competition to TRS since a great plug and play option has always been hard to come by...until now. I just don't really dig the look of the halos and LED strips, maybe in person they are better.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

boats4life said:


> Good to go, I recommend talking to Steve at Insane Speed Motorsports, he's a vendor on here. He'll hook you up!


Why wouldn't they work on the LS ?


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

RSchmidt624 said:


> Surprisingly nice cutoff on those headlights. Thanks for posting some great videos man. That will certainly add some competition to TRS since a great plug and play option has always been hard to come by...until now. I just don't really dig the look of the halos and LED strips, maybe in person they are better.


Just don't hook up the halos. I've never been a fan of the LED strips that doesn't look bad at all though


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Why wouldn't they work on the LS ?


He was asking about the turbo sound and the LS doesn't have one (as you well know, lol)


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I didn't mean to post a picture, i mean literrally megusta.jpg  you get the picture? (no pun)


Lol, nice


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I actually had a question about that. Is there a turbo that can be attached to the 1.8L LS out there to fix the non-turbo dilemma??


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I actually had a question about that. Is there a turbo that can be attached to the 1.8L LS out there to fix the non-turbo dilemma??


Not yet, and it will probably have to be completely custom... If you have the coin and the want, I know a few guys on here would love to see how you do it so they can do theirs!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

do you have a blow off valve on your car?


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

In short no. The noise is coming from the factory BYPASS valve which recirculates the relieved air instead of purging it into the air that a normal blow off valve does.

The reason you can't hear it with the factory air of is it's restrictive and baffled chambers.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

boats4life said:


> He was asking about the turbo sound and the LS doesn't have one (as you well know, lol)



Everybodys a comedian! Yeah i know mine doesn't have a turbo, but it does have a BOV! When i shift i do a "pssshhhhtttt" noise. (srs)


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> In short no. The noise is coming from the factory BYPASS valve which recirculates the relieved air instead of purging it into the air that a normal blow off valve does.
> 
> The reason you can't hear it with the factory air of is it's restrictive and baffled chambers.


yeah i thought about that after i posted it.. I was like WTF.. Lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Everybodys a comedian! Yeah i know mine doesn't have a turbo, but it does have a BOV! When i shift i do a "pssshhhhtttt" noise. (srs)


See? Turbo envy, lol.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Not yet, and it will probably have to be completely custom... If you have the coin and the want, I know a few guys on here would love to see how you do it so they can do theirs!


How much do you think one would run?? (Turbo & Installation)

I might just go for it if its reasonable.

**Question 2: Probably a stupid idea, but would it but how crazy would it be to pull the LS engine, sell it, buy the 1.4L turbo, and putting that in?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It would be up to the shop doing all the fabrication, plus depend on the turbo you buy and all fuel system and other upgrades, then tuning... 

For question 2, you're probably better off talking to a dealership about trading up so you can still keep most of the warranty. Doing your own swap on a brand new car is crazy talk, just get a different trim level.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> It would be up to the shop doing all the fabrication, plus depend on the turbo you buy and all fuel system and other upgrades, then tuning...
> 
> For question 2, you're probably better off talking to a dealership about trading up so you can still keep most of the warranty. Doing your own swap on a brand new car is crazy talk, just get a different trim level.


Lol, in that case I'll just keep my 1.8 and forget about the turbo.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm not saying ditch the idea, but plan it out and buy one piece at a time if its a money thing. A custom kit will end up being between $3K-5K depending on what parts and upgrades you get. A turbo 1.8 would be awesome, though!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah, I can afford that price tag, but I'd rather do minor upgrades first or else I'll have to deal with AAA upping my insurance because an 18 y/o guy with two points on his license decided to attach a turbo to his new car.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

The hardest part about getting the turbo would simply be a mani and downpipe. You'd have to get a custom made one. If you decided to run an intercooler you'd need custom piping since right now there is no intercooler kit out yet.I


----------

